# Betta with Wings



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

did this for my weekly sketch assignment, retouched in PS.

I might do more for fun, does anyone want their betta to have wings? lol


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

Oooooo pretty!!!


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Love it!! It would be awesome if you could draw one of my bettas! I have three, so you can just go to my albums and choose which one you want to draw.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow that's gorgeous. Sushi or Creamsicle would like one done if you would like a subject.


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

eemmais said:


> Love it!! It would be awesome if you could draw one of my bettas! I have three, so you can just go to my albums and choose which one you want to draw.


sure, I'll draw Scooter, he seems fun.




cowboy said:


> Wow that's gorgeous. Sushi or Creamsicle would like one done if you would like a subject.


I'lll do Creamiscle. :BIGhappy:


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

couldn't sleep so I decided to draw for fun. I did scooter. hope you like it eemmais, his a nice fish.










done on paper with water color and colored pencils, retouched in PS


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow, thank you so much! You are so talented! I love the wing idea, very creative


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Cool drawing. Now the bettas can fly out of their bowls if need to lol.


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

Would you be able to do Draven? Your artwork is beautiful!


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

Omg! If you get restless my albums are full of amazing fish!


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

I did creamiscle, hope you like it cowboy. he was extra fun. 










done with water color, pencil and felt pens. retouched in ps.



Starchild21 said:


> Would you be able to do Draven? Your artwork is beautiful!


okay sure, i'll do draven after I am done drawing my friends goldfish :BIGhappy:



whatsupyall said:


> Cool drawing. Now the bettas can fly out of their bowls if need to lol.


wouldn't that be nice?



Lights106 said:


> Omg! If you get restless my albums are full of amazing fish!


okay, i'll check it out. ;-)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

if you ever get time i would love one of igneel.


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

Awesome thank you


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

He is gorgeous, better than I imagined. You have a great talent. If this is your career choice you will be fantastic. Thanks for making my day!!!


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

These are gorgeous! I don't know if you're still taking requests, but if so, I would love a picture of Pontus Rex.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Beautiful artwork darkangel !


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow, scooter is amazing!


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

That looks really cool, I drew a picture of mine once, but never with wings! 
Awesome job. I think Draven will look really good! verynice


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

Starchild21 said:


> Would you be able to do Draven? Your artwork is beautiful!


I finished ^_^











Indigo Betta said:


> if you ever get time i would love one of igneel.


Okay. I'll do him next.



Haleigh said:


> These are gorgeous! I don't know if you're still taking requests, but if so, I would love a picture of Pontus Rex.


Sure, I'll do him soon.

Here is also a female I did for a friend, trying butterfly wings.











I think I will do a request thread since there are so many requests. :BIGhappy:


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

You are extremely talented! Keep up the great work and thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh my golly! 
I love this to bits! your so talented thank you so much!
Would I be able to print this and put it on my wall?
Thank you
xx


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

Starchild21 said:


> Oh my golly!
> I love this to bits! your so talented thank you so much!
> Would I be able to print this and put it on my wall?
> Thank you
> xx


Sure thing.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

These are so amazing! So much talent!!! 
Could you do one of my bettas? pick a betta from my album if you would like.


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

madmonahan said:


> These are so amazing! So much talent!!!
> Could you do one of my bettas? pick a betta from my album if you would like.


sure, I'll add you to the list. :BIGhappy:


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

If you would draw Peeta that would be AWESOME! I love your artwork.


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

sure, but I'll add the request to my request thread: here


----------

